# Scott Aspect 940 - Tips for a dropper seatpost'



## etheod (5 mo ago)

Hi all, 

I recently bought a Scott Aspect that has already internal cable routing. I want to upgrade to dropper seatpost. is this possible ? any idea where i can find good instructions videos ? thank you


----------



## BikGer2 (May 25, 2021)

Hi etheod, 

You should first check if there's an empty cable routing hole on the frame for a dropper (most usually on the seat tube). If there is one, you can get an internally routed dropper. In case your bike hasn't got internal routing for a dropper, you can get one with external cable routing or a wireless one if you prefer spending such money. Don't even think about drilling holes in the frame, lol.

Your current seat post diameter is 31.6mm so that's the diameter you're looking for. Once you know your seatpost diameter and routing option, determining what dropper post fits and how much travel you can get is fairly simple with a few measurements.

There are just three key dimensions that you need to focus on:

Insertion depth
Saddle height
Total dropper length
To measure insertion depth you need to take out your current seatpost and slide a measuring tape into the seat tube until it hits an obstacle (e.g. water bottle mount screws), most frames are around 300mm but it can vary. 

Then you should measure your pedalling saddle height, measuring from the bottom of the seat collar to the middle of the saddle rails. 

Add these two measurements together and that's the total dropper length of the dropper you can fit.
Example:

*300mm insertion depth + 180mm saddle height = 480mm total dropper length*, which mostly corresponds to 125 - 160mm travel droppers.

If you need anymore help you can use the OneUp dropper post length calculator. 
Also, here's a Bikerumor link to help you choose the right dropper.


----------

